# Coyote?



## oldguy (Jun 29, 2013)

Any of you crazies ever tried Coyote meat? Wondering if ya boiled it for a few hours and then cooked it slow for a few day if it would be chewable.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I would have to be pretty dang hungry first. Not saying I wouldn't if that's what it came to. Used to buy homemade tamales from an old woman on a street corner in a town I used to live in. Best I ever ate. A guy asked me one time, " have you ever noticed there are no stray dogs or cats around there?". HMMMMM.........

:hunter:


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Yotes smell bad enough when ya skin em let alone cook it lol! So i probably wouldn't be eating it unless i absolutley had too. My little brother on the other hand i bet he would. He just told me yesterday that he put a raccoon in the slow cooker and it turned out like pulled pork!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I posted my coyote recipe once on the site..completely debone the coyote and place the meat in a plastic bag with a marinade and let it sit overnight I use one cup of olive oil, extra virgin, 3ozs of apple cider vinegar, a teaspoon of garlic, a 1/2 teaspoon of onion salt, a1/4 teaspoon of celery salt, 2 pinches of crushed red pepper(like from your pizza) 2 pinches of cracked black pepper and a healthy pinch of salt, I prefer sea salt. just a small shot of lemon juice and a teaspoon of water help to mix and meld the flavors.

mix all the dry spices and blend them well into the O oil and vinegar let it set for a few hours so the flavors meld before using it (it's good on salad too) to marinate the meat overnight. the next evening remove the meat in the bag from your refrigerator and let it come to room temperature in a dark place such as the bottom of your garbage can. Once it is at room temp change clothes and take the wife or GF to a nice dinner. This goes well with either a Malbec ( I prefer Argentinian) or a Gewurztraminer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

olsonfia said:


> Yotes smell bad enough when ya skin em let alone cook it lol! So i probably wouldn't be eating it unless i absolutley had too. My little brother on the other hand i bet he would. He just told me yesterday that he put a raccoon in the slow cooker and it turned out like pulled pork!


Sounds like he was pulling your pork..............


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Hahaha.....gross


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol don. You must b in a rowdy mood today! :lol:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

didnt we have a big long thread about this a while back?

and yes SG, me too lol

i would be willing to give it a try

just like i plan on trying wolf if and when i kill one,along with bobcat etc.

back straps is back straps,protien is protien 

dont know if its good or if you like it untill you try it

i know some folks who love eating raccoon and possum and squirrel brains etc


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Haven't seen anything in mother nature eat the carcasses around here.... they just eventually decompose into the ground.... not going to be on my dinner plate... even with youngdon's flavoring extravaganza


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Not this guy, unless they were the last thing on earth to eat...............nope not then either.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

There is a thread in the Pred hunting section under Yotes. I had this discussion with my buddies yesterday in the car. I think like other meats (BEAR) you can grind it up, add pork or beef to it and make jerky sticks. I want to try it, so I know I'm not wasting something other than my .223 round. LOL Maybe I will man up and just do it when I smoke the next yote.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I wonder if there are any concerns for parasites above and beyond other wild game?


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I was on a kick yeras ago. "Anything ya kill, ya gotta eat." I came away from that period in my life with several good lessons. Not the least of which is "coyote meat isn't fit for comsumption by anything bigger than a crow, magpie, or maggot!!" No marinade, or magical elixer can possibly make it edible for this guy!! Nasty doesn't even begin to describe it.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

+1 on what varmintnv said.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I think the only way you could make coyote meat edible would be to mix it with pork ... Just make sure the pig isn't dead when you do the mixing ..lol.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on that !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

in the words of mick "crocodile" dundee ,"well ,sure, you can eat it but it tastes like chit!"


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Reminds me of a recipe my Dad had for Mackeral. Nail the Mackeral to a board and slow roast it with board over coals. Throw the Mackeral away and eat the board.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Had me going NB!. I thought it was going to be similar to grilled salmon on a cedar board for a second there. hehehe


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

good to the last bite.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Just do it like you used to with spinach. Close the eyes, and plug the nose, swallow.........Run for restroom!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I have.

Allot of people think coyotes in the US are mostly meat eaters. Fact is I put coyotes in the same class as raccoons, possums and skunks. Thus their meat taste like it. Its strong as hell and unless its roasted with lots of veggies and spices it is almost unedible. Like eating Indian curry I believe you have to cover the flavor of the meat with spices and most spices have to heat up the taste buds. I put a ton of BBQ sauce on my sample and it was still as strong as a roasted raccoon.

I have ate allot of wild game over the years and I would rank coyotes as a 3 where a 10 is the best. Number 1 at the bottom of the list has to be any and all fish eating ducks. Fish eating duck flesh smells like chicken scraps left in the sun when you cook it no matter the seasoning, It stays that way to the plate.

On the top or Number 10 has to be muskrat. Its flavor is almost sweet and has a texture like very expensive roast beef. Fact is you want to go back for more. Add a tad of mustard and it makes a great sandwich! My opinion is the flavor taste that way because of their diet of nothing but grains, shoots, seeds and cattail tubers. Fact is a swamp with cattails make the best tasting muskrats. All of that sweet tasting starch from the cattail tubers is key.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dont understand why they didnt skin it before putting it over the fire

explains why the first piece tasted like they smell

but after they dug deeper they said it was like duck,over cooked duck but duck none the less


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah. I don't get why they didn't skin it also. There's got to be a reason, that Steve guy makes a living hunting and cooking.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I posted my coyote recipe once on the site..completely debone the coyote and place the meat in a plastic bag with a marinade and let it sit overnight I use one cup of olive oil, extra virgin, 3ozs of apple cider vinegar, a teaspoon of garlic, a 1/2 teaspoon of onion salt, a1/4 teaspoon of celery salt, 2 pinches of crushed red pepper(like from your pizza) 2 pinches of cracked black pepper and a healthy pinch of salt, I prefer sea salt. just a small shot of lemon juice and a teaspoon of water help to mix and meld the flavors.
> 
> mix all the dry spices and blend them well into the O oil and vinegar let it set for a few hours so the flavors meld before using it (it's good on salad too) to marinate the meat overnight. the next evening remove the meat in the bag from your refrigerator and let it come to room temperature in a dark place such as the bottom of your garbage can. Once it is at room temp change clothes and take the wife or GF to a nice dinner. This goes well with either a Malbec ( I prefer Argentinian) or a Gewurztraminer.


 I like your recipe Don. Just skip all of the above and place it in the garbage can...


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe try something out of the new Chinese recipe book " 25 ways to WOK your dog" .. :glutton:


----------



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

Check this video out. It doesnt look too bad actually... I'd give it a try.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Times are tough for those boys, the stench would be in the fur as they roll in their kills, wolves are worse, the handling would be the key.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

I think I’d eat raccoon , Crow or beaver before I had to eat the coyote. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

people eat all sorts of weird things. chilled monkey brains. chinese like dog ,cat and horse . many hunters in the states will eat mtn lion . I see no particular difference with yote.
hell , if hungry enough I would chew the ass end out of a dead rino.
thankfully ,I have yet to be that hungry.

if ever I am, I will try yote. but not before.

I've heard they taste like human.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mtn. lion is very good.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

hassell said:


> Mtn. lion is very good.


that is what I am saying.

so what makes yote undesirable while so many love the kitty?

just a state of mind.


----------



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

Ya i think its more of a mental thing in North America. I've got a Vietnamese buddy who has asked me several times for a coyote so he can cook her up and try it. Parts of the world think we are gross for eating beef, all depends on the culture you were raised in I guess


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

kiyote said:


> people eat all sorts of weird things. chilled monkey brains. chinese like dog ,cat and horse . many hunters in the states will eat mtn lion . I see no particular difference with yote.
> hell , if hungry enough I would chew the ass end out of a dead rino.
> thankfully ,I have yet to be that hungry.
> 
> ...


10/4, kebob howler monkey I had while living in Panama, horse when I was young(don't remember the taste), lynx also. the rhino recipe sounds better.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SteveMc said:


> Ya i think its more of a mental thing in North America. I've got a Vietnamese buddy who has asked me several times for a coyote so he can cook her up and try it. Parts of the world think we are gross for eating beef, all depends on the culture you were raised in I guess


I was doing the dry heaving while skinning a wolf in my cabin years ago so can't imagine what it would smell like torching the fur off.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lot's of folks eat squirrels . same folks would scape a possum of the road and fry it up. yet they balk at bat or rat!

nothing beats a good stinky badger!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bat or rat ?? Yeah, let’s start another pandelerium.


----------

